# No answer calls from the UK



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There seems to be a spike of potential scam calls from +44 numbers. Or at least I'm getting more this week. Mostly just ring and hang up when you answer but some out right scams. If you get a call from an unknown number NEVER phone back. If you're lucky they'll just wipe your credit balance. Never click any links in SMS messages they might send you.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Here in the UK they have been massively on the increase in the last year or so. Not too sure what it implies, but I use my mobile very little when online, whereas the OH number is used an awful lot. The number of scams coming in on that number was getting up to 1-2 per week, so I advised to reject any number you don’t know – they’ve stopped coming in? It’s as if it has been removed from some list or it is not on cycle at the moment. Oddly enough a few of these were HMRC scams, and I know others in the same situation, whereby you have been in contact with HMRC. I suspect their systems/people have been compromised, so take care.


----------

